#ubuntu-au 2011-02-28
<blahdeblah> Anyone installed a Samba server on Ubuntu lately?  I've installed it and set it up using swat, and it's denying my authentication details.  Any guesses where to look?
<blahdeblah> For those who care, it was a carbon-based error - i had not enabled the share, and not defined a path.  :-\
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that's what I hate about computers, they only ever do what you tell them to so when it all goes to crap it's because I've told them to do something wrong :/;
<doctormo> head_victim: Congratulations mate
<elky> ohai2u!
<doctormo> You are tearing me apart elky!
<elky> :D
<elky> What did I do now?
<head_victim> doctormo: thanks mate
<doctormo> elky: I don't know if you have seen 'The Room'? The best worst film ever made.
<elky> doctormo, I don't think so. I don't watch tv/movies much.
<doctormo> elky: Me either, but I watch funny shit on thatguywiththeglasses
<elky> So, anyway, how precisely am I tearing you apart, m'dear?
<elky> Or were you just being melodramatic? :P
 * elky pouts at doctormo
<doctormo> elky: I was badly acting, quothing a line from The Room
<elky> Ah, so there was no reason behind it, I can be assured you're not all sad at me :)
<doctormo> elky: Absolutely not!
<elky> :D
 * elky purrs contently
<doctormo> elky: In fact, tell me what you think of my openshot play: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/art/p.mpeg
<elky> Is there supposed to be more than a teacup?
<elky> A very cool, er hot teacup I might add.
<nisshh> doctormo, hey dude
<doctormo> hello nisshh
<doctormo> elky: You didn't hear any sound?
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-01
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> are there any ubuntu devs here?
<lifeless> !ask
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lifeless> !who
<lubotu2> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> hot_wheelz: there may be, but it shouldn't impact whatever you want to discuss
<hot_wheelz> ok sure
<hot_wheelz> i am wonder if what i am about to discribe is a bug or not...When installing the arduino ide it appear in 2 groups both programming and electronics shouldn't it only be craeted in one? 
<hot_wheelz> can anyone confirm?
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: what process are you using to install it?
<hot_wheelz> synaptic why?
<head_victim> Just going to see if I can reproduce it for you
<hot_wheelz> ok i'm sure you will 
<head_victim> I can't even find the package though
<hot_wheelz> actully try getting the ubuntu team ppa first sorry
<nisshh> hot_wheelz, you mean it appears under two categories?
<hot_wheelz> any luck head_victim?
<head_victim> Trying to find what ppa you mean sorry
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~arduino-ubuntu-team/+archive/ppa   ?
<hot_wheelz> head_victim yep
<head_victim> I don't have an electronics after install that
<head_victim> It only goes into programming for me.
<hot_wheelz> one min
<hot_wheelz> head_victim mmm..strange i removed it re added it to to see if it had been fixed but still put in two palces for me i wonder why?
<hot_wheelz> head_victim any ideas
<head_victim> Could be it's just populating existing fields, do you have other software in electronics?
<hot_wheelz> nope it only appaers as a group after installing the arduino ide
<hot_wheelz> head_victim any more ideas?
<hot_wheelz> i would like to get to the bottom of it
<elky> Perhaps ask the person who made the ppa?
<hot_wheelz> will do
<head_victim> Sorry had a phone call, yeah I'd be asking the maintainers.
<hot_wheelz> thanks guys
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to create a installer which installs apache2,mysql and php and all the dependencies ?
<nisshh> kaushal, uhm, sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql php
<nisshh> its easier than trying to create some weird installer
<firtvid20> Hey, anyone get Minecraft working on Ubuntu
<firtvid20> cause it crashed on mine
<firtvid20> And never works
 * firtvid20 moves onto ubuntu channel instead
<firtvid20> me wonders who is online
<blahdeblah> anyone know how to set proxy for KDE3 apps on lucid?
<blahdeblah> For those who care, the answer was: edit ~/.kde/share/config/kioslaverc
<remmius> hey
<head_victim> Good morning
<remmius> thought this chat channel might come in handy :P
<head_victim> Ah ok, well this is the home of the Ubuntu-AU team and we use this channel for all official business (meetings, support, organising events, etc) and we socialise and hang out in #ubuntu-au-chat (Just so you know). So what can we do for you this fine morning?
<remmius> ah wow, this is actually the official ubuntu irc? 
<remmius> i thought it was just an enthusiasts channel
<remmius> im here for linux help :p but not now, ive finished for the night
<remmius> so basically im in the wrong place, maybe
<remmius> hehe
<head_victim> Ah good to see, no we're in the right place
<head_victim> :)
<head_victim> So were you after help or going to offer some?
<remmius> nah, thats all good, i just wanted a place to go incase of trouble
<remmius> wanted to check out if people were friendly or not ;)
<head_victim> Ah well we're here if you need us. There is also the main support channel at #ubuntu and if you're too concerned about asking "noob" questions in there there is also #ubuntu-beginners if you feel that's better for you.
<remmius> sweet as i'll keep both in mind
<head_victim> You should check out our mailing list and wiki :)
<remmius> i'm not totally dumb, i am just new at it
<remmius> and ive sorta thrown myself into the deep end with hosting a live webserver for a small community group
<remmius> trying to do it all myself to learn a bit here and there
<head_victim> Hah sometimes I wonder about my intelligence when it comes to Ubuntu but it's all learning.
<remmius> yeah, exactly
<remmius> i understand more now than i did when i started so im getting somewhere
<remmius> im struggling with getting a mailserver setup actually
<head_victim> Yeah I keep getting into things and then running out of time.
<remmius> it seems by default theres some sendmail-mta service running
<remmius> on this image at least
<remmius> its 9.04 or 9.10 ubuntu
<head_victim> Ah that's still on my "to do list" that is about 10 pages long.
<remmius> hehe
<remmius> its all good
<remmius> i just need to find the right resource and read enough to understand how it actually all pieces together
<remmius> and what ports i need forwarded and stuff
<head_victim> There is also wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org :)
<remmius> then i'll be able to do it
<remmius> i just dont get how you are supposed to serve multiple vhosts from the same ip from aliased nameservers
<remmius> if you get what i mean
<remmius> nameservers/mailservers
<head_victim> Yeah I understand the concept but not really able to help you much unfortunately.
<remmius> not a problem :)
<remmius> ill keep googling
<head_victim> You could try the mailing list (assuming no one else is going to chip in? Anyone else awake?) or try those 3 links. If you're using a specific program to run you might even find an official channel for it to ask in.
<remmius> well i'll be around
<remmius> im sure i'll fire off some other most likely stupid questions
<head_victim> I'm always here just not always "here" :)
<head_victim> The only stupid question is the one that is never asked. 
<remmius> hehe
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-02
<hot_wheelz> hi
<hot_wheelz> anyone know why mics seem to to muted by default in 10.10..on laptops anyway?...I could never work it out?
<head_victim> Not sure, it's not something that's constantly in use by people though I'd imagine most people unmute it when wanting to use it and then mute it again when they're finished (I do that with a hardware switch on my mic here at home)
<hot_wheelz> hed_victim so it is all mics not just those on laptops...Right?
<head_victim> I haven't tested the theory but quite possible
<hot_wheelz> ok thanks again mate\
<hot_wheelz> head_victim u there?
<head_victim> In and out :) Procrastinating over some paperwork
<hot_wheelz> would u mind having a look at that  arduino ppa for me pls i couldn't find a contact yesterday when i checked :-)
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: the ppa is https://launchpad.net/~arduino-ubuntu-team/+archive/ppa right? About half way down the page is a note "For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact "Arduino on UBuntu Packagers".
<hot_wheelz> head_victim thanks
<head_victim> No worries :D
<hot_wheelz> anyone got earcandy working?
<head_victim> Didn't even know it existed to be honest
<hot_wheelz> head_victim do u know what's for?
<head_victim> Yeah I looked it up after you mentioned it
<hot_wheelz> head_victim nice eh
<head_victim> Don't know I'd use it, I mute all sytem sounds as it is.
<hot_wheelz> head_victim ok
<iflema> lubotu2 tell iflema about syn
<lubotu2> iflema, please see my private message
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-03
<blahdeblah> test
<sagaci> test is successful
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-04
<hot_wheelz> when doing a ubuntu to ubuntu remote desktop session what port do u need to open on router than the target system is connected to?
<hot_wheelz> i am trying to connect to a remote location
<hot_wheelz> head_victim R u here?
<remmius> hot_wheelz: look up RDP ports
<remmius> afaik
<remmius> remote desktop protocol
<hot_wheelz> is it the same  rdp port you would use for windows or different
<hot_wheelz> let me check
<remmius> im really not sure, but i know ive had a server i could rdp to before, and maybe google has the answer for you in that respect =P
<remmius> im not sure if vnc uses the rdp protocol or something else
<remmius> or whatever the random desktop viewer you have is
<remmius> so im really really really not much help :P
<hot_wheelz> tsc
<hot_wheelz> 5900 sound right?
<remmius> not sure
<remmius> sorry
<iflema> !vnc
<lubotu2> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hot_wheelz> iflema I know VNC
<blahdeblah> hot_wheelz: VNC is port 5900 by default, RDP is 3389
<hot_wheelz> blahblahblah thanks
<airtonix> it's actually blahdeblah
<blahdeblah> hot_wheelz: Does your IRC client have tab completion?  Saves a lot of brain cells remembering peoples' nicks.  ;-)
<airtonix> don't worry blahdeblah i will feel insulted for you
<blahdeblah> airtonix: thanks, your sympathy means a lot ;-)
<hot_wheelz> blahdeblah yes it does
<hot_wheelz> just saw that
<hot_wheelz> has anyone  done any testing 11.04 to see if power management has improved when it comes to laptops?
<nisshh> hot_wheelz, you could test it yourself? :)
<hot_wheelz> nisshh, Yeah I know just thought someone may have done it as well
<head_victim> Aww I was here in spirit
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-05
<somethinginteres> anyone aware of some software (preferably a plugin to evince) that allows me to "yellow highlight" text in a PDF file and make sure it keeps the highlight after I close it down?
<bwright> Hello.
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-06
<airtonix> d1b: rageface
<airtonix> lawl
<d1b> airtonix: erh
<d1b> ok
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-27
<Gitzo> hi
<benonsoftware> Hello Gitzo 
<Gitzo> whats this "team" thing about..  is it like a local suport group for ubuntu users?
<benonsoftware> Yeah, sort of
<Gitzo> ive used linux before.. mostly fedora and a small amount of suse..  but havnt seen a local team for a linux distro before.
<Gitzo> just decided to try out ubuntu this evening.
<benonsoftware> They is a few LUG (Linux User Groups) for each State also, what state are you in?
<Gitzo> SA.
<benonsoftware> Gitzo: As well as Ubuntu-AU there is also http://www.linuxsa.org.au/
<Gitzo> ok thanks
<benonsoftware> No worries
<benonsoftware> Gitzo: We also have IRC meetings on the second Sunday of each month
<Gitzo> in this channel?
<benonsoftware> Yes
<Gitzo> wow ok..  what happens in a meeting?
<benonsoftware> Usally if there is any Gobal Jams happening we discuss that (The is a few this weekend) and other things
<Gitzo> do you know if ubuntu is bigger than fedora and suse?   in terms of support/features etc.. 
<Gitzo> ubuntu has its own gnome desktop and its own cloud..   fedora & suse dont have this that im aware of. duno about any others
<benonsoftware> I'm not sure, depends 
<Gitzo> nice and easy to install my fav apps without knowing or having to research commands ...it instructs you how.   i like that.
<benonsoftware> Yep
<head_victim> sagaci: regarding the /Meetings wiki, I agree, it was on my list of things to do
<sagaci> I'll just leave it to the wiki jam this weekend
<head_victim> Yeah when I saw the wiki jam I thought it'd be perfect.
<head_victim> I'm hoping to make it along to a couple of the jams but I'm not certain when exactly I'll be around this weekend so don't want to promise anyone anything at this stage.
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-29
<sagaci> twitter updates when you install is kinda cool
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-02
<benonsoftware> I'm I correct in believing there is a Global Jam event tonight?
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1538/detail/
<head_victim> Suggests there is one on in about 2.5 hours.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Thanks
 * benonsoftware hopes he can still awake long enough
<head_victim> Always logs for later :)
<benonsoftware> Yeah, that is one good thing
 * benonsoftware feels like a bot
<sagaci> jaddi27, the l10n jam in a bit over half an hour?
<jaddi27> sagaci: Yes, I plan on starting around then
<jaddi27> I will just be eating dinner now, then get ready for it all
<benonsoftware> I hope to stay up
<jaddi27> benonsoftware: Will be good to have you join in
<sagaci> I don't know what you have in mind but I doubt it will go for the full hour
<jaddi27> no, I don't think it will. I just plan on working out what we have, what we need to do, and suggestions for what to include
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> we should just look through main and check if there's anything to add to the recommends list
<sagaci> I briefly did a while but it wasn't a thorough search
<sagaci> while ago*
<jaddi27> sounds good
 * head_victim will check the logs, I was hoping to be able to hang around but I have to head off for about 2 hours :/ 
<head_victim> I sent out a dent/tweet a little while ago though
<head_victim> Maybe a quick reminder on the FB page would get a couple more in
<jaddi27> ok. will do that
<jaddi27> #startmeeting UGJ Mar 2012 - Australian Localisation
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Mar  2 10:01:17 2012 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaddi27> #chair sagaci 
<meetingology> Current chairs: jaddi27 sagaci
<jaddi27> Hi everyone
<jaddi27> This is not a formal meeting, but is an easy way to keep track of what happens
<jaddi27> We are going to discuss localising Ubuntu for Australia
<jaddi27> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/872839
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 872839 in Ubuntu "no localised Australian CD ISO" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jaddi27> The current status is tracked in a Blueprint under the Ubuntu project on Launchpad
<jaddi27> https
<jaddi27> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-au-iso-l10n
<jaddi27> And for some background on localisation, check out these pages:
<jaddi27> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-cd-localization
<jaddi27> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/Specs/Oneiric/LocalizedCDImageTools
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout
<jaddi27> First, I think we should look through the localisation blueprint, and the brainstorming on pad (link on the blueprint page)
<jaddi27> http://pad.ubuntu.com/s5Asqt2GWm
<jaddi27> Starting with the Browser customisations
<sagaci> relog
<jaddi27> I think that the suggested browser settings should be used
<jaddi27> Maybe we should not change the home page though (unless we can set multiple home pages)
<jaddi27> Canonical receive money for people using the default Ubuntu start page, so we should probably leave it there
<jaddi27> The Bookmarks list is certainly a good start, and I think that we could come up with a more definitive list for inclusion
<jaddi27> What do you all think of bookmarks and home page?
 * benonsoftware thinks the homepage should be left to the Ubuntu start page
<sagaci> just bringing up the pad
<jaddi27> Ok. I just found another section that says the browser start page should not be changed
<jaddi27> my apologies for that
<jaddi27> Maybe we should move on to the next section
<jaddi27> I think the mailing list would be useful, but it might be better to link to a wiki page about the mailing list
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: So use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists instead of lists.u.c?
<jaddi27> benonsoftware: Yes, I think that would be better
<benonsoftware> Ok
<jaddi27> Just so that people have an idea about what it is - the lists.u.c page is very non-descriptive and confusing for new people
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<jaddi27> Moving on to the Language Pack
<jaddi27> We have now translated 99.9% of packages into en_AU 
<jaddi27> so we should be fine setting the default pack to en_AU
<jaddi27> If we can set a fallback, I think it should be en_GB, as it is a much closer language to our own
<jaddi27> Desktop Wallpaper
<sagaci> iirc, you can only set one
<jaddi27> I am not entirely sure, but I have a feeling I read somewhere that they did not want the default wallpaper to be changed, as they wanted people to have the main desktop experience for that version of Ubuntu
<jaddi27> Maybe we could make a image pack with images that can be used as desktop wallpapers, even if they are not included in the main localisation package
<benonsoftware> Ok then
<jaddi27> I like the idea of a competition to select images for the pack, as this will assist with getting good quality images for inclusion
<jaddi27> Radio Stations
<benonsoftware> Ok, what types of images would be good?
<sagaci> there's a difference between the localised image and localised package that is added via the install process
<sagaci> the latter isn't happening yet
<jaddi27> I think landscapes, pictures of prominent landmarks (maybe one for each state or major city)
<benonsoftware> Ok then
 * benonsoftware will try and get a few snaps
<jaddi27> Yes. I think we could still look at doing the image package though, even if we host it in a ppa
<sagaci> yep
<jaddi27> I am not sure if any of you have used Tunein, but it would probably provide a good list of radio stations available online
<jaddi27> http://tunein.com/
<jaddi27> We could probably use this to compile a list for inclusion in Rhythmbox
<sagaci> yep, a bit of this and that
 * jaddi27 thinks that is what you get for using IRC on windows
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Browsing the net is harder on Windows when no browsers work
<jaddi27> benonsoftware: That is true. Last night our internet was out, so at least we don't have that problem tonight
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<jaddi27> So were there any applications that should be added to the launchers list?
<sagaci> nothing en_AU specific
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> I think that just leaves Extra Packages/PPA/etc
<jaddi27> I don't think we have any packages that we depend on
<jaddi27> There is a list of recommended packages on the pad - what are your thoughts/reasons for including them in the list?
<sagaci> i think the main difference between the depends and recommends is that if you try to uninstall the depends you can remove metapackages like ubuntu-desktop down with it
<jaddi27> myspell and mythes (if they are still called that) make sense to ensure the user has the appropriate language files for Australia
<sagaci> the rationale for the en_AU image is to reach out to those who don't necessarily have the bandwidth to download ubuntu and/or commonly used packages
<jaddi27> I hadn't thought of that issue. I think that means we should only include recommended packages then
<benonsoftware> How big would the image be at the moment?
<jaddi27> Precise beta 1 is already sitting at 703mb, so I don't think we will have a lot of room
<benonsoftware> Ouch
<sagaci> none of this will affect users that download the normal iso, like me... although those on slower connections could opt to take this respin under ubuntu.net.au if they choose, since it will have the main ubuntu packages plus a few extras that help
<sagaci> the cd image itself is being pushed over 700 anyway
<jaddi27> translations and dictionarys are useful, other packages might have to be more strictly considered
 * benonsoftware will use ubuntu.net.au as his connection is slow
<jaddi27> benonsoftware: does your ISP have unmetered disc images?
<benonsoftware> Not that I know of (Telstra Pre-Paid)
<jaddi27> Ok. If you were using bigpond wireless you definitely would have unmetered access to http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/
<jaddi27> but I am not sure about Telstra Pre-paid. You could check by downloading a small file from there and then checking your usage
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I think its counted
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I'm hoping to convince my mum to change to iiNet or Internode but we are in a very sticky stage at the moment
<sagaci> wvdial for certain dial-up modems as 3G dongles, build-essential for compiling wireless/device drivers, usb-modeswitch for some wireless dongles
<sagaci> or to InterNet once the merger takes place
<jaddi27> Ok. Those make sense then. How much are they used? I know the bigpond wireless stick works out of the box, but haven't tried others
<benonsoftware> btw the USB modem I have didn't work out of the box :/
<sagaci> well it's just coming from the point of view of someone without a decent/fast/reliable connection
<sagaci> if the iso comes preinstalled with some of the bread and butter applications that we taken for granted, it may make their lives a hell of a lot easier if the 254kB wvdial is install
<sagaci> ed
<jaddi27> Ok. Just thought I would ask to understand better
<sagaci> a lot of wiki pages still have configure; make; make install instructions and on a vanilla ubuntu install, it'll come up as make, command not found unless you have the build-essential package installed
<jaddi27> So is there anything else to add for the localisation?
<jaddi27> I think we should start to compile all of the information into a pack, which I am happy to start off
<jaddi27> Once I have got it started, I presume I will be able to push it to a repo on launchpad
<benonsoftware> Ok then
<jaddi27> Will I be able to make a repo under ubuntu-au on launchpad, or would it have to be under my name?
<sagaci> either way, if you make it under your name, you can only change it
<head_victim> Just catching up on the reading, got back home sooner than expected.
<benonsoftware> How is it going head_victim ?
<jaddi27> sagaci: What process would I go through to make it then?
<head_victim> As far as where to host the code I'd look at what others are doing but I don't see a problem hosting it on the au team or a subteam of the au team.
<jaddi27> ok
<head_victim> benonsoftware: not too shabby, just very tired.
<sagaci> jaddi27, mkdir ~/localiso; cd ~/localiso; ubuntu-defaults-template en_AU; cd en_AU
<sagaci> preceded by sudo apt-get install ubuntu-defaults-builder
<jaddi27> sagaci: Oh, you have already done it and uploaded it to ubuntu-au on launchpad
<sagaci> yeah but I'd start from scratch
<sagaci> that was a test ages ago as a proof of concept
<jaddi27> Ok. I will do that and upload it to a new branch
<jaddi27> sagaci: what does the '+junk' in the repo name?
<sagaci> it means you haven't filed it under a project
<jaddi27> ok. that makes sense then. I should get it done over the weekend hopefully
<sagaci> iirc, branches use /username/projectname/branchname
<head_victim> Are any special accesses required to make this happen?
<jaddi27> so it should be something like: ubuntu-au/localisation/en_au ?
<sagaci> head_victim, nope
<head_victim> sagaci: cool just checking :)
<jaddi27> sagaci: I might enlist your assistance when I go to upload, seeing as you have done it before
<jaddi27> #action jaddi27 to create a new localisation project and upload to launchpad
<meetingology> ACTION: jaddi27 to create a new localisation project and upload to launchpad
<sagaci> either under ubuntu-au or ubuntu-en-au-translators
<sagaci> ubuntu-l10n-en-au, rather
<jaddi27> Which one would be better? I think it could easily fit in either
<sagaci> jaddi27, bzr'ise the en_AU/ directory and upload that, then you upload the resulting source package to a ppa
<jaddi27> ok. I will investigate it a bit more before uploading
<jaddi27> Is there anything else to add to this localisation discussion?
<sagaci> not really, we can build the en_AU defaults package whenever but you won't actually build the live image until after the release
<benonsoftware> Well if no one objects I can go out soon to get a few landscape pictures
<jaddi27> I think it would be good to get the package done soon so we can start testing it out
<jaddi27> benonsoftware: I think that would be good
<benonsoftware> Ok, I'll try to find a weekend to go out hunting :D
<head_victim> We already have a flickr account so maybe share them with the group and tag them as possible inclusions :)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Ok, what's the group name?
<sagaci> benonsoftware, is the moon out
<head_victim> http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntuau/
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Yeah, I should go to bed soon
 * benonsoftware is going to sleep in :(
<jaddi27> #action benonsoftware to take photos for local photos package
<meetingology> ACTION: benonsoftware to take photos for local photos package
<jaddi27> #idea email the mailing list asking for websites and images to include in a local package
<benonsoftware> I gotta go now, well done jaddi27, sagaci and head_victim with this!
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Mar  2 11:22:45 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-02-10.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-02-10.01.html
<jaddi27> Thanks for attending everyone
<jaddi27> see you another time benonsoftware 
<benonsoftware> See ya
<head_victim> Cheerio benonsoftware 
<jaddi27> sagaci, head_victim: I looked up the restrictions on using Ubuntu branding
<jaddi27> It appears as though we should be fine to use it, as long as we follow the spacing guidelines
<head_victim> jaddi27: sounds good. I assumed the people organising the local respins would have confirmed that but it is always good to double check :)
<jaddi27> Ah, I was meaning more for the artwork jam
<head_victim> Oh yeah
<head_victim> I read all the trademark stuff a while back when trying to do the business cards
<head_victim> I'd definitely make sure anyone around knows the links to that at the start of that one.
<jaddi27> I am not sure if I will definitely be there, so I will leave the links here for now in case
<jaddi27> http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/ubuntu-logo
<jaddi27> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<jaddi27> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<jaddi27> They are the main ones
<head_victim> Cool, tomorrow's jams are at 1pm and 6pm Brisbane time
<jaddi27> I will try to make them, but know that it might be hard
<head_victim> Yeah I have no idea how tomorrow will end up for me yet either.
<jaddi27> have to go to the dentist at 2.40pm, and also have to photocopy a soccer match program sometime around then, so I might make the start of the translations jam
<jaddi27> I will be off -I am sure this will drop out again soon anyway
<jaddi27> see you tomorrow or sunday
<head_victim> CHeerio
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-03
<head_victim> ikt: cheers for the cleanup
<sagaci> damnit, royally screwed up the time for the jam on l.u.c
<sagaci> it's UTC, not GMT+10
<sagaci> head_victim, maybe when you changed the default time, it changed the event time :/
<sagaci> didn't think about that
<head_victim> sagaci: I was woken up by reminders on my phone last night
<head_victim> :/
<sagaci> yeah, I think that's what's happened
<sagaci> it's come off the ubuntu-au default timezone which was set to GMT
<head_victim> Yeah but I don't know how you did it because everything I ever set up was wrong despite the default
<head_victim> The only way I got it right was change the venue to +10 as well
<head_victim> But now that appears to ahve screwed up the ones you'd organised.
<benonsoftware> So what time will the translation jam start at? 3am GMT?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: I believe so
<benonsoftware> Ok, cool
<sagaci> yeah so 4pm NSW time, as I had on the wiki
<jaddi27> sagaci: what is at 4pm?
<jaddi27> isn't translations happening now? (I missed the start though)
<head_victim> jaddi27: just when we'd thought we'd fixed loco.u.c apparently I'd stuffed it :/
<jaddi27> the times are wrong I know
<jaddi27> but I didn't see when it started
<head_victim> I've given up on getting the ical to do what it's meant to do I think.
<head_victim> Open to suggestion but I had tried everything I could think of to make it work and it hasn't.
<jaddi27> Yes, I think that is about right. 
<head_victim> I don't know why though. No one else seems to be having problems so I had just thought that perhaps it was just me stuffing it up.
<jaddi27> I might try to read the code again and work it out
<head_victim> None of the other locos seem to mention it
<jaddi27> Do the other locos use the ical much?
<sagaci> the translation jam
<sagaci> and the materials at 9pm
<sagaci> NSW time
<jaddi27> Oh, I thought the translations jam was from 2-5 NSW time
<sagaci> nah, I had it on 3-5am UTC on the wiki and copied that to the l.u.c entry
<sagaci> but head_victim changed the #ubuntu-au channel time default to gmt+10 but I forgot to adjust it
<sagaci> forgot/didn't realise
<jaddi27> ok
<head_victim> Yeah but still that doesn't seem to make sense on the ical stuff I get.
<sagaci> what do you mean?
<jaddi27> I have the wrong times on the Facebook events as well then
<head_victim> I was woken at 11pm and 4am with 1 hour reminders
<head_victim> So even if oyu add +10 to that it's still wrong.
<jaddi27> Yes. What if you do -10 to the times
<head_victim> Ubuntu-AU en_AU Translation Jam
<head_victim> Sat, 3 March, 23:00 – Sun, 4 March, 01:00
<head_victim> THat's what my google ical feed says :/
<sagaci> heh
<sagaci> weird
<head_victim> So + or - 10 is still wrong
<jaddi27> yes, it is quite odd
<sagaci> translation jam is in around 40 mins
<sagaci> just to clear the air
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> So yeah I thought it was at 1pm utc+10
 * head_victim failes
<jaddi27> Ok. I will be out at the start of it, but will be back later
<head_victim> failed*
<head_victim> Yeah I will be back mid session I'd say
<head_victim> sagaci: I assume you were just going to work throuhg some universe packages?
<benonsoftware> I should be here all session
 * jaddi27 will be back in a while
<sagaci> head_victim, I was going to go through fixing some of the mistakes and a few universe packages, yeah
<head_victim> sagaci: good stuff. I like jaddi27 will be back about half way through I'd say
<head_victim> sorry, I thought I was going to make this one until I stuffed up all the times
<sagaci> disregarding ical, I think these things should be in local time
<head_victim> The problem is for the irc channel, what is local time? We go across up to 5 tz's in summer
<sagaci> I'll be back for the jam
<benonsoftware> Jam Time? :D
<sagaci> ok, translation jam...
<sagaci> #startmeeting translation jam
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Mar  3 05:07:49 2012 UTC.  The chair is sagaci. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<sagaci> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1463/detail/
<sagaci> you can participate by fixing the strings already in launchpad by searching strings... http://people.ubuntu.com/~jpickett/translations/en_AU-20120302.tar.gz or you can translate packages from universe that are listed here -- https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/+products-with-translations
<sagaci> note that these packages aren't all from universe in ubuntu but if you trawl through the lists and see a project you like or is in ubuntu universe, it would be nice to translate them too
<sagaci> a word substitution table can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution
<benonsoftware> sagaci: I have a question, .po files what where do I enter the translations?
<sagaci> are you adding new translations or fixing them
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Well its not Ubuntu related but it would be new translations
<sagaci> usually .po files have a msgid and a msgstr
<sagaci> you put your translation into the msgstr field
<benonsoftware> Ok, thanks
<sagaci> but if it's a project translatable on launchpad, I'd be inclined to just use the web interface
<benonsoftware> Yes, I always do that
<sagaci> first package and it has a bug -- https://translations.launchpad.net/drapes/trunk/+pots/drapes/en_AU/4/+translate
<sagaci> should have had a bug jam after this
<head_victim> sagaci: so with the file on your people.u.c site, if I extract it what you're proposing is something like "grep /path/to/extracted/files *common misspelling*"
<head_victim> And then do you head back to launchpad to update the string?
<jaddi27> sagaci: I am here now
<jaddi27> switching to ubuntu - back soon
<sagaci> head_victim, cd ~/pathtopo/*; grep -i "centre" ./* > centre
<sagaci> head_victim, then grep -i "msgstr" centre >> result
<sagaci> less result
<sagaci> obviously search for center
<head_victim> Ok, I did a search for trash even and found a fair few results
<sagaci> seaching for alog will get dialog, analog, etc
<sagaci> wastebin/basket
<sagaci> just look down the word substitution list and pick out common strings
<sagaci> brb
<head_victim> Ok thats because they're all showing up in the msgid 
<jaddi27> sagaci, What would you like me to look at (when you are ready)
<head_victim> Starting to make sense :)
<head_victim> jaddi27: http://paste.ubuntu.com/866256/
<head_victim> Give you an idea of the plan of attack
<jaddi27> Ok. Are certain people doing certain strings via grep?
<head_victim> Not that I'm aware of, feel free to suggest them as you do them
<jaddi27> Ok
<sagaci> head_victim, yeah then you do that list and search for msgstr
<sagaci> I've done a few a while back but it would be wise to start a table/list
<sagaci> if you're working on a big screen it's also a good idea to open batch=300's of the templates so you can easily find/fix them in lp
<head_victim> Ok, I coupled 2 greps together to give me a reasonable output "grep 'string' /path/to/extracted/dir/* | grep 'msgstr'"
<head_victim> Is it worth adding a column to the wordsub table for "date checked" and "who by" ?
<head_victim> Instead of creating a whole other list of checked ones?
<jaddi27> head_victim, I think that could be useful
<jaddi27> where is that table again?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution
<head_victim> Didn't we set up an enau one though?
<jaddi27> Yes, we did somewhere. I will have a look for it
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation/WordSubstitution
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation/TranslationChecklist
<sagaci> obviously strings like ize will get false positives like size but it's not too big of a deal
<sagaci> I've done strings like colour, dialog and honour
<head_victim> I've done a fair few now and not finding any in the files, awesome stuff :)
<benonsoftware> So with the confusion what time is the Materials Jam on?
<sagaci> 9pm nsw
<benonsoftware> Well I might have to skip it, however I will certainly read the logs
<sagaci> ok then I'll be working towards making a release poster for the sydney event
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> btw is it me or is the website down?
<head_victim> Crap, it is again.
<head_victim> I'm going to file an RT as this is a bit ongoing.
<head_victim> And they still haven't pointed .com.au to it either
<sagaci> march and still website issues?
<head_victim> Well the actual website isn't an issue, the hosting appears to have changed in stability from the previous install.
<head_victim> bradm: I do recall you asking to be pinged if we saw more issues with the website.
<head_victim> Not sure if that's still the case but we're getting "Fatal error: Call to undefined function drupal_init_path() in /srv/drupal-locoteams/www6/includes/bootstrap.inc on line 1212" appearing multiple times lately for bits and pieces here and there
<benonsoftware> Isn't the meeting still going? :D
<bradm> head_victim: might be worth throwing that into a RT
<head_victim> bradm: no worries. Not sure why but it's happened multiple times now. Sometimes I have to bug people to get it fixed other times it fixes without my intervention
<head_victim> I'm going to start a new one, the original website upgrade has actually been done I guess.
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Did you end the bot?
<sagaci> nope
<sagaci> #vote end meeting?
<meetingology> Please vote on: end meeting?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<sagaci> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sagaci
<sagaci> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: end meeting?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Mar  3 09:33:59 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-03-05.07.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-03-05.07.html
<sagaci> time to rediscover my inkscape and impress skillz
<benonsoftware> :)
<head_victim> I just wish I had an ounce of creativity.
 * benonsoftware has none
<head_victim> bradm: RT 19390 if you needed/wanted it
<airtonix> head_victim: i recently released this django site made with inkscape : http://www.flowersbyrita.com.au/
<head_victim> airtonix: nice work
<airtonix> i've got some other killer designs ready to use, but rules of our company etc
<sagaci> #startmeeting materials jam
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Mar  3 10:05:18 2012 UTC.  The chair is sagaci. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<sagaci> This links up with the artwork jam that other teams have run in the past but I guess I wanted to make it broad enough for all ubuntu flyers/posters/artwork/etc
<airtonix> head_victim: we've elected to make heavy use of the new css framework called bootstrap. it's pretty awesome (doubly so when you use lesscss)
<airtonix> head_victim: http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1500/detail/
<benonsoftware> I have to go now but I will read the logs tomorrow morning
<sagaci> no worries
<airtonix> sagaci: do you have any kind of wording or guidlines that artwork should contain?
<sagaci> jaddi27 should be able to help you out with that
<jaddi27> yep, I can help with guidelines on logos
<jaddi27> Logos and colours: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-logo-and-circle-of-friends/
<jaddi27> Brand Guidelines: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<jaddi27> Trademark policy: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<jaddi27> Logo guidelines (The important one to read for this, I think): http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/ubuntu-logo
<jaddi27> Other Artwork (kubuntu, xubuntu, etc): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<jaddi27> Basically you just need to read the logo guidelines (for spacing requirements), and make sure that you are not using the logo or Ubuntu name in a bad way
<jaddi27> For the promotional material, we should be fine using the logos
<sagaci> jaddi27, where can one get the animal photos
<sagaci> lynx, meerkat, pangolin?
<jaddi27> Um, I haven't actually seen them yet. I will have a look
<jaddi27> sagaci, You can go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames, which links to the wikipedia page for each animal. Maybe those images would be alright?
<sagaci> yeah, I was meaning more of the animal artwork they have on the official ubuntu shirts
<head_victim> I don't think they actually release that artwork, but then again I'm not sure anyone has asked
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/jgOKX.png head_victim 
<head_victim> Hah well there you go.
<jaddi27> sagaci, Good to see you found some
<sagaci> google images <33
<head_victim> I'd also highly recommend using spreadubuntu to host the created content as well
<head_victim> I pilfer heaps of stuff from there.
<sagaci> taking note of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Precise
<jaddi27> perfect
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/TcRsy.png
<head_victim> sagaci: you using the ubuntu fonts?
<sagaci> ubuntu and ubuntu condensed
<head_victim> It looks a little narrow, ahh condensed makes sense then
<sagaci> i'll just get rid of the middle cirlce
<sagaci> circle
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/qaM10.png
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/VxQfI.png
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Mar  3 11:27:05 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-03-10.05.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-03-10.05.html
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/LfDub.png -- head_victim 
<head_victim> Haha
<sagaci> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/1204-sydney-release-party
<head_victim> jaddi27:  bug 786322 and bug 610416 might be related
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 786322 in LoCo Team Portal "Google Calendar showing appointments early" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786322
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 610416 in LoCo Team Portal "Time of events is shown in UTC, not local time" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610416
<head_victim> Forgot -chat didn't have the bots
<head_victim> looking at 610416 starting aroudn comment 18
<jaddi27> Yes, that would be a related issue
<jaddi27> I will keep reading the code for a bit - I just installed pytz to experiment with it
<jaddi27> I know from work that timezones are extremely annoying to deal with
<head_victim> I don't code with time zones but I already know that they're annoying :/
<jaddi27> head_victim, I think we should use 'Australia/Brisbane' for everything from now on - it is better than 'Etc/GMT+10'
<jaddi27> head_victim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/866538/
<jaddi27> That should give an example of why things have appeared as '-1000' when using 'Etc/GMT+10'
<head_victim> jaddi27: I was hoping to avoid using a set location on the basis it might upset those not in the location. That's why I was using the _10 because at least that just means most people fall udner that most of the year.
<jaddi27> Yes, that is a good idea
<jaddi27> I will try out 'Etc/gmt-10' and see what it does
<jaddi27> Ok. Using 'Etc/gmt-10' does what we want
<jaddi27> Somehow it seems to be back to front
<jaddi27> Here is an explanation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pytz/+bug/786022
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 786022 in pytz "Etc/GMT* zones seem to be inverted" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<jaddi27> Based on a couple of pages I have just read, it seems that the 'etc/...' timezones are legacy ones that should not be used where possible
<head_victim> Well that does explain things 
<jaddi27> So while it is not the best, using brisbane might be the best option
<jaddi27> or we could use sydney, but i don't really want to add potential DST issues in as well
<head_victim> Well would it be ok to use the -10 as the team default and create events in local time?
<head_victim> And set the irc channel to -10?
<jaddi27> We should be able to. The only issue is that it might show 'etc/gmt-10' which would confuse people
<head_victim> Hm I guess I can ask the question as to if they use DST or not if you set it as a location
<jaddi27> Based on what I know of pytz, it automatically uses DST
<jaddi27> so if you set it to Sydney, it would automatically use DST when it starts for the year
<head_victim> Ok, and loco.u.c just dropped you both as admins again
<jaddi27> Yes, I saw that. It is a fun system to use
<head_victim> Ok, but as long as people set events at the right time and we set the team default and irc to the -10 (with an explanation of why) the other events with different tz should work still?
<jaddi27> I think so. I am still to read that section of code, but I assume that would be the case
<jaddi27> head_victim, I think you added us to the wrong section - We should be admins, not contacts
<head_victim> Sorry, also updated the irc and team defaults to the -10
<head_victim> Oh and TAH DAH it's put your wiki jam at 1030 :)
<head_victim> And the irc meeting at 2000 correctly
<jaddi27> I just changed it to be that
<jaddi27> so the wiki jam is not quite a good test
<head_victim> Just waiting for my google calendar to update to see if it works
<jaddi27> The ical feed has definitely changed in places, so it might be better
<head_victim> Still showing up wrong in my google but it might take a little while to propagate.
<jaddi27> Yes, hard to know. The meeting next weekend is correct on my calendar, but this weekend's events are wrong still
<head_victim> I guess we'll just wait and see for a day or so
<head_victim> Ah the team meeting is set at EST
<head_victim> Not sure what EST that is referring to though.
<head_victim> I know EST has several tz uses
<head_victim> And it's dropped the admins again :/
<jaddi27> I have a feeling EST is Brisbane in this case - You can set a timezone when you create a meeting, or use the Team Default, and for the March meeting I selected Australia/Brisbane
<head_victim> EST would be less confusing than UTC-10
<jaddi27> Yes, certainly would be
<head_victim> Ok, changed them both to EST, seemed to work for sagaci
<jaddi27> So the timezone for the team is now Australia/Brisbane? or was there an EST option?
<head_victim> EST option
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> something like Australia/EST ?
<head_victim> Nah it was just EST but there was also an EST5EDT which may be the other EST I knew of
<jaddi27> Ok
<head_victim> I'll stop playing with it now, honest ;)
<jaddi27> head_victim, 'EST' translates to -5000
<jaddi27> so that is not quite right
<head_victim> Well how was it working then? sagaci had that set for his Sydney event
<head_victim> Ok, so utc-10 for now and I'll put it to the list to set a specific location for the team and irc channel going into the future?
<head_victim> jaddi27: I've put them all back to ETC/GMT-10
<jaddi27> Ok
<head_victim> If that doesn't work we can move them to EST
<head_victim> No idea why but the ones sagaci set using them work perfect on my ical
<head_victim> Maybe the tz translation is easier for that format or something
<jaddi27> Australia/Sydney also shows up as EST
<head_victim> I couldn't find a definitive list on the pytz website though
<jaddi27> So I think he might have selected that timezone, and I used Australia/Brisbane for the March meeting, and that is why
<jaddi27> I have been testing it out in the console - that is the only way I could find in my brief searches
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-04
<jaddi27> #startmeeting UGJ Mar 2012 - Wiki Jam
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Mar  4 00:30:51 2012 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaddi27> Hi everyone
<jaddi27> I thought I would hold a Wiki Jam to clean up the ubuntu-au wiki pages
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1537/detail/
<jaddi27> So, if you would like to join in, please feel free to do so
 * benonsoftware forgot about it :D
<jaddi27> I don't expect that many people to be here, especially due to the timing
<benonsoftware> I should be here for all of the session
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, I think to start off it would be good to go through pages and work out if they are still relevant, if they are in the right section, if they are up to date, etc
<benonsoftware> Yep ok
<benonsoftware> I don't know if this is a good idea but maybe have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LocalCDDistribution sentence on a different page instead of taking up a whole page with the one sentence
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, I agree with that. However, maybe leave it there for now, because once we get Localised ISOs, this page could be better utilised
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> jaddi27: Would you like me to fix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC#Channel_Logs ?
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, Yes, that would be good. It might be worth putting a link to the meeting logs there as well, for people who get to that page trying to find them
<benonsoftware> Ok
<jaddi27> I have updated the Meetings page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings)
<jaddi27> It now has information about where to find logs from meetingology, as well as how to add agenda items to l.u.c
<head_victim> Morning :)
<jaddi27> morning head_victim 
<benonsoftware> Morning head_victim 
<jaddi27> head_victim, You must enjoy getting all these notifications from wiki changes :P
<head_victim> It's better than them being defaced and not knowing ;)
<jaddi27> that is true
<jaddi27> head_victim, Have you found that the header columns are a bit different in layout and spacing to what they used to be?
<head_victim> Yeah, I wasn't sure if that coincided with a browser update or not though
<jaddi27> head_victim, I have worked out the problem. The new CSS for the theme on the wiki forces tables to have padding and margins. I have changed the inline CSS to fix this up. I will ping you when I have finished to check if it looks alright still
<jaddi27> head_victim, Can I add the Forum to the links column now? It is not that new any more
<head_victim> Sure
<head_victim> I was trying to keep the columns balanced so if we can find a way to do that (eg 4 in each or 5 in each....)
<jaddi27> I think we could move the enAU translations to a new line to fix the first column, so we would just have to find something for the third column
<jaddi27> The header is fixed up now. Looks a bit better now with positioning
<head_victim> Maybe add an "events" button that links to the loco.u.c upcoming events?
<jaddi27> Yes, that would be good. I will add them now
<head_victim> I was going to get in and do it myself but 2 people editing the same wiki page = fail
<jaddi27> Yes, that is one problem with editing wikis
<jaddi27> Ok. Header editing is finished. See what you think
<jaddi27> head_victim, benonsoftware 
<head_victim> Looks good
<benonsoftware> Yep
<head_victim> I wouldn't want to add many more to the bottom of the list so if we're contemplating adding more we'll need to consider dropping others
<jaddi27> Yes, I agree with that. We could probably remove the Forum bulletin now that it has a link in the header
<jaddi27> I think that is about it for the Wiki Jam. We got a fair bit cleaned up, so that is a good outcome
<jaddi27> Thanks to everyone who attended
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Mar  4 02:12:15 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-04-00.30.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-03-04-00.30.html
<head_victim> The meeting page is heaps better
<jaddi27> head_victim, That is good. I thought it needed fixing up a bit (it still said that our meetings were on Tuesdays!)
<head_victim> Yeah and needed to point to loco.u.c
<jaddi27> Is your calendar looking any better? Mine still has the jams at the wrong times
<sagaci> no point having the same information elaborated on two pages
<head_victim> Yeah mine to
<jaddi27> (on google)
<head_victim> I use google as well
<jaddi27> sagaci, When you created your event for the release party on l.u.c, what timezone did you use?
<head_victim> sagaci: apparently the time zone issue was us not understanding the options properly. Apparently for historical reasons the +10 is actuall -10 and vice cersa
<sagaci> head_victim, what's the point of -10?
<head_victim> sagaci: apparently the ETC tz are reverse
<sagaci> ah ok
<head_victim> jaddi27: figured it out last night.
<head_victim> He and I also noticed you used the EST timezone on your events but this is meant to be a -5 but shows up perfectly in our google calendars.
<sagaci> that doesn't make sense
<head_victim> That's what we're thinking ;)
<head_victim> Have you been choosing EST or picking something else?
<head_victim> bug 786022 explains the ETC part
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 786022 in pytz "Etc/GMT* zones seem to be inverted" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786022
<sagaci> EST must be EST for America
<head_victim> Supposedly, I know EST is a fairly common abbreviation used in at least the US and AU, maybe others.
<sagaci> what about just setting the team time to Australia/QLD
<head_victim> Yeah I was trialling ETC-10 for now but it hasn't seemed to have updated anything
<head_victim> So I was going to put it to the list to see what the preferred location was. I was hoping to avoid location specifics to reduce complaints but if there's no other way to make it work then we'll have to
<head_victim> But the sydney release party, was that scheduled for 21/04 at 2pm?
<sagaci> yup
<head_victim> jaddi27: look at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/events/history - the jams are all set up well.
<head_victim> sagaci: and you picked EST for that?
<head_victim> Ah no you didn't, you have set the venue to Sydney time so that's over riding. Cool
<sagaci> yeah, I'll guess I'll change it to Australia/NSW or Australia/Sydney
<head_victim> I think half the confusing thing is there is 3 different places you can change a timezone in loco.u.c. There is the overall team default, the event time and the venue time
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> event comes up as EST
<sagaci> venue is in australia/sydney/nsw
<sagaci> confusing
<head_victim> So I'm thinking we need to set a default for the team and use that for all IRC events, and then all the real world events just set up local time.
<head_victim> I was hoping the etc-10 will work so we'll leave that until we'
<head_victim> we've made more events. If that works we'll leave that as the team and IRC defaults
<head_victim> And it keeps dropping you 2 as admins :/
<head_victim> bug 792475
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 792475 in LoCo Team Portal "Team admins getting reset (daily?)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792475
<head_victim> Ahhh it pulls from lp the admin status.
<head_victim> I'll make you both admin on lp and see if that holds it then
<head_victim> Anyway, I gotta run an ddo some mowing, I'll be back later to see if it held
<sagaci> my launchpad account is wrongly connected to the jpickett2 username on l.u.c so I need to change that to jpickett
<jaddi27> head_victim, sagaci: I worked out last night that when a time is set to 'Australia/Brisbane' or 'Australia/Sydney', the timezone text will show up as 'EST'
<jaddi27> So this means that when it says EST for events under the Australian loco, it would be referring to the Australian EST, not the EST in America
<jaddi27> However, if you select 'EST' from the timezone list, that is referring to the American timezone
<jaddi27> So basically it means that the timezone can be set to Australia/Brisbane, or sydney or melbourne, and they will all come up as being EST, which is not really location specific
<jaddi27> Also, I don't think it says anywhere but on the settings page that the Team timezone is set to Australia/Brisbane, so people should only see EST next to times
<head_victim> jaddi27: Ah, weird, but good to konw
<jaddi27_> sagaci, head_victim: Something I have been working on for a while. Finally found time to get a version working
<jaddi27_> http://joeladdison.com/ubuntu/translation/oneiric/en_AU
<jaddi27_> http://joeladdison.com/ubuntu/translation/precise/en_AU
<bradm> interesting, moving workspaces seems to be back to being ctrl-alt-arrow in precise
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-25
<benkaiser> Hey guys
<jea> hi benkaiser 
<benkaiser> which state you from jea?
<jea> Queensland
<jea> what about you?
<benkaiser> Victoria 
<jea> Have you been using Ubuntu for long?
<benkaiser> about 6 months... you?
<jea> since 2006
<jea> but i haven't been using it quite as much recently
<benkaiser> what do you use then? :)
<benkaiser> when not on Ubuntu
<jea> mac
<jea> i used ubuntu full time for 2 years when i started uni, and really enjoyed it
<jea> but the hardware was not quite right for it, so chose a safer option that i knew would work properly 
<jea> I still use ubuntu when I can
<benkaiser> I am the opposite... Used to be obsessed with mac and iOS but then I made the jump to Ubuntu 6 months ago and have been loving it (now my laptop, desktop and work computer run Ubuntu)... Unfortunately almost all my stuff is still mac hardware though and AMD cards... waiting to switch out my desktop for a system76 :)
<jea> It is very nice
<jea> I find unity helps a lot with that
<jea> are you using unity or gnome shell?
<benkaiser> wmii ;) a tiling window manager :)
<jea> oh, quite different then
<benkaiser> yeh :)
<benkaiser> the only reason I need a good graphics card is for html5 canvas rendering (which amd on linux is terrible at)
<jea> so you are a web developer?
<benkaiser> yeh. you?
<jea> I am a uni student (3rd yr Software + Aero Engineering)
<jea> but I work mostly with web stuff
<jea> canvas is very fun - i did a fair bit of work with it
<benkaiser> I am a uni student to.. got exams this week :P (Bachelor of Technology and a Bachelor of Business)
<benkaiser> Canvas is awesome... and three.js is good too (for webGL stuff)
<jea> we were using raphael.js
<jea> d3js is also great
<jea> I am not up to exams yet though - we only just started back today
<benkaiser> Yeh I study online, so we are just finishing SP4 and starting SP1 :)
<jea> SP?
<benkaiser> Study Period... Its though Open Universities Australia
<jea> ok. We just have semester 1 and 2, plus summer semester
<benkaiser> yeh, my brother is on campus and he has it the same :)
<jea> how many years do you have, and how far through are you?
<benkaiser> With OUA its supposed to be flexible so you do however many you want, so I have been doing roughly three a semester for 2 years and I am about to finish :)
<jea> and you have 4 semesters?
<benkaiser> yep
<benkaiser> all back to back, all year round
<jea> that is quite a lot
<jea> i guess it is good to get it done quickly
<benkaiser> yeh it is :)
<benkaiser> and doing it online gives me a lot of flexibility
<jea> a lot more than i get
<benkaiser> yeh... difference is you get 6 months of holidays :P aha
<jea> true
<benkaiser> are you 21 yeh? apologies if I am way off with your age aha
<jea> turning 20 this year
<benkaiser> sweet :) what is your dream career after finishing your software and aero engineering?
<jea> Hopefully web and app development
<jea> I am not sure if i will use the aero part ever
<jea> but i will have it if i ever want or need it
<benkaiser> fair enough.. done much app development?
<jea> unfortunately not
<jea> I really want to, but don't get time to do it
<jea> do just do webdev?
<benkaiser> sorry Internet just cut out... did you reply or?
<jea> that is alright, i can repeat it
<jea> I haven't done basically any app development, because i haven't had any time to get into it
<benkaiser> what do you spend your holidays doing then?
<jea> I was working basically full time over the holidays
<jea> so by the time i get home, i really don't feel like doing much on the computer
<benkaiser> yep know the feeling
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-01
<ikt> hey all
<ikt> hey jpickett 
<jpickett> hi ikt 
<ikt> what's going on?
<ikt> it's fairly quiet up in here
<ikt> up in here
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-25
<skraito-0x71> hey guys
<skraito-0x71> anyone wanna be my developer
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-26
<GeekFreak> Hello
<Noskcaj> hey GeekFreak 
<GeekFreak> how are you Noskcaj 
<Noskcaj> pretty good. you?
#ubuntu-au 2014-03-02
 * joey168 is away: going out to catch some fresh air, be back soon
 * joey168 is back (gone 00:00:06)
 * joey168 is away: going out to catch some fresh air, be back soon
 * benonsoftware doesn't like those dirty scripts
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-24
 * ejat brb
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-25
<brick32123> Hi all
<jea> Hello
<brick32123> I need some assistance with lxterminal and translating '^?' (backspace) to '^H' (crtl + h). I have successfully done this in xterm, but for some reason I can find no way to do this in lxterminal. Are you able to help?
<jea> i can't say i have used lxterminal before. have you looked for a config file for it?
